# general question about cons



## ProxyPaw (Feb 24, 2008)

sorry i've never been and i wanna know
is there an age limit?
cost? and fursuit required? thanks and 
i just realized those are gaiaonline smilies x3[/font]


----------



## RailRide (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is a list of furry cons and their Web addresses
Map of furry cons by location
--Age: 18+. Under 18 requires a signed, notarized statement from a parent or legal guardian authorizing your attendance. The forms are almost always available on the convention's website.

--Cost: Varies from con to con. Check the convention's website for registration rates and hotel costs.

--Fursuits: are *never* required, suggested, or even widely thought of as a means of not "feeling left out". The overwhelming majority of con attendees _never_ bring/wear anything remotedly resembling any sort of costume. Those who _want_ to do this are almost always welcome to do so, but no convention in its right mind would even _think_ about requiring attendees to bring or wear one.  Fursuiters may be an eye-catching spectacle, but none of these events are built entirely around them.

---PCJ


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 25, 2008)

Isn't that what Subfurvient was designed for?


----------



## RailRide (Feb 25, 2008)

If you're near one of the nine cons listed there, it might be useful (it's still a new site). Not knowing the location of the OP, the WikiFur list is far more extensive and might be more helpful. 

At very least he can consult the global map to see what's nearby, then go to the convention's site and read the con messageboards to find out what goes on and what the experience is like from people who have attended before.

---PCJ


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 25, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> Isn't that what Subfurvient was designed for?



Yay, It nice to see my site gets a little mention every now and then.

Yes if you want a convention listed on the site just PM or email me via the website and I will get back to you.

Also as pointed out the site is relativly new and will be updating as often as possible. As for anyone who wants to know I'm located in the UK so things may be a little behind other countries.


----------



## ProxyPaw (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks for all the help


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 13, 2008)

ProxyPaw said:
			
		

> thanks for all the help



No problems.


----------



## MacroKaiju (Mar 13, 2008)

Simply put, there is no age limit to any con I know of. I've seen people over 50 and heard rumor of furry parents bringing their kids along. However, that's not saying someone under 18 can get into all area of the con *hinthint*. there are certain galleries where they check your ID.

fursuits are not necessary, though they make thigns a bit more interesting. It's not everyday that a 7 foot tall gren kangaroo can walk around a bunch of people and almost get arrested as has happened before.

Cost? Anthrocon registration is about $40-50 depending on when you register. BUT! Add hotel room, food, and then tack on at least $200 that YOU WILL SPEND on art and thingamajiggers. Trust me on that, it's easy to go broke but it's completely worth it. Where else can you strike up a conversation with Yiffer Fox, Sore Thumb, and any other mega artist while waiting in line for slaty nachos?


----------

